# Euskaltel riding Opal in the Giro



## Pukken (Jan 21, 2006)

Euskaltel riders jused Opal in the Giro: 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/giro06/index.php?id=giro062/_TM_7716

Same bike used in Critérium du Dauphiné Libéré:
https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/...6/jun06/dauphinelibere06/dauphinelibere064/35

This is fore sure an Opal with new painting. I know because i found this Opal at:
https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/glorycycles/sramrevbike.jpg . Same bike as Euskaltel but blue painting. Maybe the 2007 Opal?:thumbsup:


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Beautiful bike..*

those things look sweet. Maybe I should've waited till 07 to get my Opal.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

The Opal is a sweet bike, carbon looks wise: better than the Orca, the Opal has this checkerboard look, nice thicker weaves, that's what makes it stiffer and more performance oriented.
With the Opal I have to lower the PSI on my tire to 110lbs (I'm 153lbs) and rockets forward like nothing I've seen.
Corsaire


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

*don't even say that man*



Mosovich said:


> those things look sweet. Maybe I should've waited till 07 to get my Opal.


haha, before i even read your post I was already fending off the delayed buyers remorse brought on by the pics. 

The new paint job looks great. I'm not going to go as far as saying I wish I had waited... It'd be like your girl coming home all dolled up for you in a tight little mini skirt and you telling her you wish it had some frills on it.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Corsaire said:


> Opal has this checkerboard look, nice thicker weaves, that's what makes it stiffer and more performance oriented.


Not really; the outer carbon "weave" that you see on any bike is just a cosmetic layer. It does help to distinguish between models, though.


----------

